# Feeding in Crate?



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Definitely will give her a great positive association with her crate!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Moxie became possessive of her crate and this was not good. So she was not fed in her crate until we got Jack Jack and then he started stealing her food, so she was fed separately.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Yes, feeding in the crate is a good idea -- it's a great way to create a pos. association with the crate. You can also practice little sessions where you toss in a treat, she goes in and eats it and comes right back out. Sometimes she goes in, eats the treat, you close the door, count to five and let her out. Make it random and fun.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I must add about Moxie that she was also a shelterdog for 2 years and then in forster care for 5 so that PROBABLY had something to do with her feeding in crate issues. I want it to deter you.


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm in the other camp - we do not feed or give water in the crate. We give his food at appropriate times in his water/food spot. We do however give him treats and peanut flavor filled kongs in his crate. His crate is his bed, not a place to eat or drink. I've also heard of possession issues with crate feeding, hence us option treats and kongs only.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Add a don't somewhere in that last sentance so it makes sense....i r in callage srsly.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Definitely feed in the crate. Eating makes dogs relaxed and builds positive associations. I've heard that claim that it might increase food possessiveness, but I haven't seen evidence for that, nor do I really see the connection.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

When Gilmour comes home next week (woohoo!) I plan on feeding him in his X-Pen. The primary reason is Dakota is a food thief, and if he could steal Comet's dinner (Comet was a 90 pounder), he can easily steal a puppies dinner.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am also a HUGE fan and believer of feeding in the crate.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I want all puppies to be comfortable eating in a crate, as they are fed intheir crates when traveling to shows. I don't do it all the time, but periodically. 
Since I have a large 500 Vari-Kennel with the door off in my whelping box, all our puppies are very used to a crate and go in on their own to sleep and play. Any dogs that I have purchased are usually raised the same way, but the few who weren't learn very quickly that the crate is GOOD.


----------



## divinedecadencex (Jan 15, 2009)

hmm....well i dont know if i should or shouldnt....but, i havnt gotten a kong thing yet, whats the peanut butter filling you guys get? is that just in the section with the kongs? Or is it just normal peanut butter, cause im a little affraid of normal peanut butter at the moment, with the whole poisioning scare thing that happend haha....

Well, maybe i should just invest in some earplugs haha, so I can concentrate on homework and leave her in there to calm down, and get use to it, haha....im gonna need to pick up somemore toys when I get paid tomorrow. Songs like the kong is an all around winner...


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

Ya, it's the Kong filler right next to the Kongs. I use the kind for seniors because it's lower calorie. 

Just remember, don't console the puppy in any way. The trick is to go about your business like the dog isn't even there, let alone whining. Otherwise, it will interpret comforting by you as another dog whining right back, reinforcing the uncool vibes.

Good luck :smooch:


----------



## divinedecadencex (Jan 15, 2009)

Well, if shes screaming, and i need to take her out to potty.....will she think she got out because she was screaming? Or is that ok? Sorry i have SO many questions! haha, this is my 4th golden pup, but I never crated before.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Also a big fan of feeding in a crate!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

divinedecadencex said:


> Well, if shes screaming, and i need to take her out to potty.....will she think she got out because she was screaming? Or is that ok? Sorry i have SO many questions! haha, this is my 4th golden pup, but I never crated before.


Yeah, she will. You need to make sure, in the short term, that she's only crated when her tanks are totally empty so you won't be caught in that position. If you know she'll need to be crated for longer than she can hold it (at night, in the early stages), try to take her out for a pee _before_ she cries (you'll be able to figure out what time it needs to be) so you're not stuck having to let her out while she's making noise.

Except for emergencies, you don't _ever_ want to let her out while she's whining or yelping.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

divinedecadencex said:


> Well, if shes screaming, and i need to take her out to potty.....will she think she got out because she was screaming? Or is that ok? Sorry i have SO many questions! haha, this is my 4th golden pup, but I never crated before.


 
If you think there is the possibility that she does have to go out to potty, take her out to do it. If she does it of course praise her and when you bring her inside again allow her 10 minutes of freedom for being good. If when you take her out she does not go in 5 minutes time bring her back in and immediately crate her. This way she has not actually got her way. It is a very fine line and at times can be frustating, just stick to your guns and it will work out in the long run.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hang in there with the crate training! You'll get there.  It can be really frustrating, but your dog will eventually accept it for what it is.


----------

